# Saturday Morning Animal Shows



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That is just too cute!!

I also watch some of those shows on Saturday when I am able to. Usually I will watch Lucky Dog and Vets Saving Pets. Neither of my dogs, though, pay any attention to dogs on television! Gracie, my parents' dog, was the only dog we recently had in the family that would instantly run to the TV if she saw a cat or dog. Even if the sound wasn't on, she usually would recognize it. She usually only barked, so she wasn't as animated as Stella!

I tried to get Miracle and Jasper to look at dogs on my computer screen a while back, but they only looked toward the direction of the speakers when the dogs in the video barked.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lol! The sound doesn’t have to be on here either. Now that she can see the tv from anywhere she regularly checks to see what’s on. Middle of the night she goes wild over Lassie... can’t watch that any more [emoji4]. 

I had a chi that only noticed coyotes. No dogs, cats, wolves,hyenas or anything that looked like a dog. I don’t know how he knew, but sound or no sound he was glued to the tv. Isn’t it funny how they can be? Even cartoon animals get Stella going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

We only watch agility together! The sound of the teeter banging sets him off just as it does IRL.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How cute is that!? She's really into it...looks like she's trying to get up higher to see better. She needs a booster chair. lol. 

Maurice will sort of growl/ bark sometimes at any animal on tv. Matisse doesn't pay much attention...he is so smart, he just knows it's not for real, but on the tv and goes back to sleep. lol.

Thanks for sharing that cute video.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

NOT getting her a booster! Think she’s rip up the screen in the first day lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I was just thinking that it's funny Miracle doesn't react to dogs on TV, because she goes crazy when she sees herself in the neighbor's window! She obviously assumes it's another dog.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lol. Zeke used to do that too, but never showed anything for the tv either. Sometimes he still barks at himself in the glass. Interesting that Stella doesn’t.

scooterscout99: what an adorable picture! Yours is big enough to look at the screen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Barking at TV - only happens when they are showing the Thin Man movies- and Asta hears his name - goes up to the tv and and trys to lick it.We have to be diligent when we are watching Thin Man movies.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ewww. Dog slobber on the tv. Must be a bear to clean lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigoehring78 (Feb 25, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> Saturday mornings are all about E/I shows. (Educational/Informational). Although made for kids, I do enjoy watching them. It’s a great way to wind down after working overnight.
> 
> So a little backstory...
> For the past 25 years I have had my furniture, despite different sets over the years, has always been arranged much in the same way. About 3 weeks ago I did a drastic overhaul and moved EVERYTHING! With this setup there are 2 recliners on a wall facing the tv.
> ...




This is so sweet! I wish I had a dog that would watch TV with me. [emoji3059]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

cigoehring78 said:


> This is so sweet! I wish I had a dog that would watch TV with me. [emoji3059]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, it is fun to watch tv together, but wouldn’t it also be nice to hear it? Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

